# all MES model numbers



## texacajun (Oct 9, 2010)

I compiled this list for all Masterbuilt Electric smokers. I need help completing all options on the model numbers.

Let me know the options and model number you have so i can update the list.

(30 inch units)

ESQ30B older recalled, black door, no adjustable damper, 650 Watt    heating element, ? wood chip tray  

ESQ30S older recalled, stainless steel door, no adjustable damper,  650  watt heating element, ? wood chip tray  

BCESQ30B black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

70070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

71070106 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

72070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip trayy  

72070206 ? door, 650 or 800   watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070207 green door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070106 black door/no window,  650 watt heating element, no heating element access   door, ? wood chip tray    

20070107 ? door, 650 or 800   watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

  20070160 black door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070206 stainless steel door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray   

20070307 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070409 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070411 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray  

20070507 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070509 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070511 black door, 650 or 800   watt heating element, ? heating element access door, small or large wood chip tray    

20070609 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray    

20070709 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070809 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray   

20070110 SS door/with window, Black body, 800   watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071407 camouflage door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071507 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray (Canada)    

20071607 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071610 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray (Canada)    

20071707 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071710 black door/no window, 800   watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071810 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20071910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

20072010 black door/no window, bass pro on door, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray    

(40 inch units)

70070107 ? door, 800  Watt   heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

71070107 SS door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070107 ? door, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070108 SS door/no window, SS body, 800 Watt   heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070208 black door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070211 SS door/with window, black body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070407 SS door/no window, ? body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door,? wood chip tray

20070408 SS door, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070508 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

20070608 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070707 SS door/? window, SS body, 800 Watt       heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070708 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070710 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070807 black door/? window, back body,  800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070810 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070907 ? door, 800 Watt  heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071009 SS door/with window, black body, 800 Watt    heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071010 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071109 SS door/with window, SS body, 800 Watt   heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071110 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt   heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071210 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071310 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071410 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071510 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

(30 analog/with legs)

20070210 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070410 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070510 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070610 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

(24 inch units) non digital

20070109 650 Watts heating element

20070209 650 Watts heating element

20070308 650 Watts heating element

20070309 650 Watts heating element

20071008 650 Watts heating element

Pictures of the different model features


----------



## deltadude (Oct 10, 2010)

WoW someone has been busy.

I would think that Masterbuilt would be helpful to complete this project.  SMF has been responsible for a lot of MES sales, call customer service and find out if you can talk to someone about your project and see if they will help you.

gl


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice List...
 


deltadude said:


> WoW someone has been busy.
> 
> I would think that Masterbuilt would be helpful to complete this project.  SMF has been responsible for a lot of MES sales, *call customer service and find out if you can talk to someone about your project and see if they will help you.*
> 
> gl


That is a great Idea...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

Jake,

Model # - 20070710

Door - Stainless Steel W/Window

Element - 1200 Watt

Access Door - Yes

Chip Tray - 1/2 size

Great Job My Friend!

Todd


----------



## texacajun (Oct 10, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Jake,
> 
> Model # - 20070710
> 
> ...


Thanks TJohnson I updated the list. I will give masterbuilt a call in the am to see what they say. Some times you just have to get the right person at customer service that is willing to help.


----------



## hewl35 (Oct 10, 2010)

20070106

Black Door

650 watt

No access door


----------



## texacajun (Oct 10, 2010)

hewl35 said:


> 20070106
> 
> Black Door
> 
> ...


Thanks hewl35. I updated the list to reflect your model number information.


----------



## shamong9 (Oct 11, 2010)

20070106            Black door   650 W     no access door    half wood chip tray


----------



## texacajun (Oct 11, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> 20070106            Black door   650 W     no access door    half wood chip tray


Thanks shamong9 i got the list updated for this model from hewl35. Thanks for your input


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a 20070106 model.  It has 650 watt element, no access panel but it has a full width chip tray.  Door is black on outside, stainless on the inside. 

It also has a door latch.  At the same time I bought it four years ago, there were models for sale that did not have a door latch, but held the door shut with magnets.


----------



## sawzall (Oct 23, 2010)

20071610 -   window in door, element access panel, half width chip tray.  I have 2 of them. Not sure on the wattage of the elements though.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have a 20070106 model.  It has 650 watt element, no access panel but it has a full width chip tray.  Door is black on outside, stainless on the inside.
> 
> It also has a door latch.  At the same time I bought it four years ago, there were models for sale that did not have a door latch, but held the door shut with magnets.


Thanks for the update on the door lock I will have to get some pic of the ones that had that and also i updated the model list with your information.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

sawzall said:


> 20071610 -   window in door, element access panel, half width chip tray.  I have 2 of them. Not sure on the wattage of the elements though.




 I updated the model list with your information thanks. To find out the wattage of your heating element you have to look inside your unit and it is on the heating element back plate itself. I have included a picture to show you where the wattage stamp is located.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I updated the model list with your information thanks. To find out the wattage of your heating element you have to look inside your unit and it is on the heating element back plate itself. I have included a picture to show you where the wattage stamp is located.


I got the wattage for my MES30 off of the UL panel that is riveted to the back.  Model number and serial number were there also.


----------



## sawzall (Oct 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I updated the model list with your information thanks. To find out the wattage of your heating element you have to look inside your unit and it is on the heating element back plate itself. I have included a picture to show you where the wattage stamp is located.


They have 800w elements.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 24, 2010)

sawzall said:


> They have 800w elements.


Early 30'' had 650 watt elements. Newer 30'' have 800 watt elements. Early 40'' had 800 watt elements. Newer 40'' have 1200 watt elements.


----------



## shamong9 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was mounting my MES, on a mobile cart that my son got me for my birthday. I discovered a panel in the bottom, its near the corner of the electric cord. I think it may be the access door that some other models have on the back of the unit.   on a mob uniton

20070106            Black door   650 W     no access door    half wood chip tray

Please let me know,  anything about this panel.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 24, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> I was mounting my MES, on a mobile cart that my son got me for my birthday. I discovered a panel in the bottom, its near the corner of the electric cord. I think it may be the access door that some other models have on the back of the unit.   on a mob uniton


I've seen a similar panel on my MES30 -- but have left it alone.  I suspect, given its placement, that it is an access panel to a box where the power comes in, and wires go out to the controller, thermostat, and heating element.  The access panel that is mostly being discussed is one that allows access to the connections to the heating element itself.  In older models, there is no such access and you have to take the entire back panel off to reach the connections as well as undoing two screws from inside the smoker itself.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> I was mounting my MES, on a mobile cart that my son got me for my birthday. I discovered a panel in the bottom, its near the corner of the electric cord. I think it may be the access door that some other models have on the back of the unit.   on a mob uniton
> 
> 20070106            Black door   650 W     no access door    half wood chip tray
> 
> Please let me know,  anything about this panel.


The Panel on the bottom of all the MES houses the main power control board (that's what i call it) see picture of the board removed and all the white RTV removed off of the controls.







All of the caps, relay and transformer are housed on this board. I only remove it to ensue what my MES 40'' was able to handle me upgrading from the 800 watt to the 1200 watt heating element.

It was a big pain in the butt to get this thing out and cleaned up.


----------



## lazydavid (Nov 3, 2010)

20070910 black door/no window,

800 watt heating element,

yes access door  

half chip tray

I'm ordering the Smoker Retro Kit today.  I can't make smoke at less that 250.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 3, 2010)

LazyDavid said:


> 20070910 black door/no window,
> 
> 800 watt heating element,
> 
> ...


Thanks LazyDavid. I updated the List with your information.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 7, 2010)

I need all the 30'' MES owners input. The newer models have the meat probe. I need to find out which ones do and don't so I can update the list.

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 8, 2010)

My MES 30 was purchased a few months ago.

20070910 black door/no window.

800 watt heating element.

Yes it has an access door.  

Half chip tray .

No meat probe.

  I haven't used the chip tray. Got an AMS when I bought the smoker.

  I will prolly get the chip tray kit and try it out as the AMS gets a little grumpy at higher temps.

 EDIT

I just called and they were very nice and will be shipping the free kit.

She also told me to stop by and check out the scratch and dent sale they have.

Told me I could get a 40 at a great price.

Also told me that the new 40 wireless parts are not interchangeable.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 8, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> My MES 30 was purchased a few months ago.
> 
> 20070910 black door/no window.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the you model number information.

Looks like to me that the meat probe and the internal light could have been options only on the 30'' with the window.

Not for certain that is the fact.

Also thanks for the information you found out  about the wireless controller and remote.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 13, 2010)

I've noticed that some of the new 40 inch models have a remote controller and also have wheels.

Do you have room to insert that info when available?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Nov 13, 2010)

They're there under 40"

20070211 SS door/with window, black body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray


dale5351 said:


> I've noticed that some of the new 40 inch models have a remote controller and also have wheels.
> 
> Do you have room to insert that info when available?


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. 

I missed seeing those two -- looked at the first few and last few and did not see the feature mentioned.

I guess that maybe it is only those two models that have the remote and wheels?

The model number listed at the closest Sam's to me is 20070810.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 14, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> I missed seeing those two -- looked at the first few and last few and did not see the feature mentioned.
> 
> ...


The only models that have the RF remote and wheels are. I have listed the best places to find them and the prices as of right now.

40'' 20070211 available at Sam's club $289
40'' 20070311 available at Cabelas $399

30'' 20070411 available at Bass pro shop back Friday sale $179


----------



## letthesmokeout (Jan 20, 2011)

20070511 (remembered "511" as last three digits of model number, am taking the rest of the model number from the list above) 30" all black without window, 800  watt heating element with access door (Model Number plate said max 800w input so that means 800w element I am assuming), full size wood chip tray, 1/2 size wood chip loader, built-in meat probe with a push button on the control panel to see the temperature, seen in Lowe's store.


----------



## rickyldd (Jan 5, 2012)

I just got the 20070511 black 30"...no window, 1/2 chip loader, 800w, small access door

This model does have the meat probe. $150 @ Lowes.  Found this site researching smokers ...very good site bty.  You guys convinced me about the electric smoker.


Texacajun said:


> I need all the 30'' MES owners input. The newer models have the meat probe. I need to find out which ones do and don't so I can update the list.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Rickyldd said:


> I just got the 20070511 black 30"...no window, 1/2 chip loader, 800w, small access door
> 
> This model does have the meat probe. $150 @ Lowes.  Found this site researching smokers ...very good site bty.  You guys convinced me about the electric smoker.


Welcome to SMF Ricky & congrats on the new smoker, we'll be looking forward to watching your smoking adventures. Would you head on over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a SMF welcome. Thank-you.


----------



## ny smoker (Jan 6, 2012)

I just pyrchased the MES 30 at Lowes 20070511 which has the meat probe built in.

Lrg chip tray, 800 watts, all Blk no window.


----------



## urahoho (Jan 6, 2012)

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

That is interesting.  The last two I got from Amazon had full woodchip trays.  Didn't get a chance to check the heating element though

In the 3rd one I will be getting, I will double check.


LazyDavid said:


> 20070910 black door/no window,
> 
> 800 watt heating element,
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyldd (Jan 6, 2012)

NY smoker said:


> I just pyrchased the MES 30 at Lowes 20070511 which has the meat probe built in.
> 
> Lrg chip tray, 800 watts, all Blk no window.


I thought mine had the small tray but after this post I'm not sure. I just went by the loader, it had the 

"cover" over half of it. Mine holds 1 cup of chips. How wide is the wide one? Mine is 7 3/4" wide.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

That sounds like the large chip tray, my MES40 tray is only about 4" wide...JJ


----------



## gmansmf (Jan 7, 2012)

I stunmbled across this thread and all I can say is BRAVO ! Awesome job.

Gman


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW I wounder how on earth I missed this. Great work there, took some time to compile all that info.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 8, 2012)

Rickyldd said:


> I thought mine had the small tray but after this post I'm not sure. I just went by the loader, it had the
> 
> "cover" over half of it. Mine holds 1 cup of chips. How wide is the wide one? Mine is 7 3/4" wide.




The only difference between the small and the large chip tray is that the small one has a spot welded in plug covering half of it.


----------



## jwsailor (Jan 8, 2012)

Do they make a large chip tray, or do you have to remove the insert yourself?


----------



## domapoi (Jan 8, 2012)

Rickyldd said:


> I thought mine had the small tray but after this post I'm not sure. I just went by the loader, it had the
> 
> "cover" over half of it. Mine holds 1 cup of chips. How wide is the wide one? Mine is 7 3/4" wide.


If yours is 7 3/4" wide, then yours is the large tray. The small one is only about half that wide. You can also tell by looking at the tray slot after you remove the chip tray. If there is no plate covering the heating element with the "chip tray" removed then it has been converted to the large tray.




Texacajun said:


> The only difference between the small and the large chip tray is that the small one has a spot welded in plug covering half of it.


You are confusing the chip tray with the chip loader. It is the "chip loader" that has the plate spot welded over most of it.




jwsailor said:


> Do they make a large chip tray, or do you have to remove the insert yourself?




See response to other quotes above. Yes they do make a large "chip tray" but, no, last time I checked with MES they do not make a larger "chip loader" you have to modify it yourself. They don't want to make a bigger one because they don't want people to overload the "chip tray", as most people think that if it has a big loader why not just fill it up all the way. That can causer heat control problems as well.


----------



## jwsailor (Jan 8, 2012)

sorry about that I did mean chip loader, and I guess I will leave it the way it is since it seems to work quite well like that.


----------



## fishshtick (Jan 8, 2012)

The above description is inaccurate:

20070411 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

I have this model and it comes with a LARGE wood chip tray but a Half wood chip loader.

Purchased at Cabelas Clearance sale in Maine.


----------



## handsonfire (Jan 9, 2012)

Purchased at Bass Pro 6 months ago..(give or take), and do not see the model number in your table..

20070911 SS door/with window, black body,800 watt heating element, remote control, wheels/handle, meat probe, internal light, with heating element access door,1/2 chip loader, large wood chip tray

/r


----------



## texacajun (Jan 10, 2012)

DOMAPOI said:


> You are confusing the chip tray with the chip loader. It is the "chip loader" that has the plate spot welded over most of it.




Yes my bad the chip tray and chip loader are different. Thanks for the caching that. The picture this post #1 shows both chip trays and you can get one from masterbuilt. There is a kit that replaces the housing that supports the tray. There are some post on the forum DYI removing the spot welded plug on your chip loader.


----------



## avfordguy (May 8, 2014)

MES 30" 800 watt from Lowe's all black no window digital temp w/timer external light as you can see it's model 20071514













model and serial.JPG



__ avfordguy
__ May 8, 2014


----------



## lsutigermeat1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys`,new man on the site and wanted to update the list. there seems to be a lot of differences even within the same mod nums.

30" SS glass door, half size loader, and half size tray with probe.

model 20070411

ser     HBD41247


----------



## texasbull (Dec 28, 2014)

This is a MES 40" stainless steel, large glass door.  Model #  20072612.

Controller in the front.  Side vent on the left. 1200W. Not sure on the access panel unless

it's the plate on the bottom. Remote.  Hope this helps.

OBTY  The users manual also says it is for a model 20072712--I have no idea what the changes are between them


----------



## jmposing (Dec 28, 2014)

Model # - 20072614

Gen 1

30 inch 4 rack

Door - Cinnamon W/Window

Element - 800 Watt

Access Door - Yes

Chip Tray - Full size

Chip Loader- Small

Remote

Wheels

Meat Probe


----------



## twoalpha (Dec 29, 2014)

30 Inch

20070312 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray


----------



## lanshark42 (Dec 29, 2014)

Purchased my 30" model from QVC in late Summer 2014

20072614

Has remote and meat probe

*Burgundy* door, with window

800W

(Not sure what you mean by heating element access door)

1/2 wood chip tray and loader

Purchased and installed the MES cold-smoke option.  I doubt that I'll ever actually cold-smoke anything, but I DO like the extra smoke output it provides.


----------



## jmposing (Dec 29, 2014)

Same one that I have. QVC describes it as Cinnamon but it is really more a Burdundy


----------



## geerock (Dec 29, 2014)

jmposing said:


> Model # - 20072614
> Gen 1
> 30 inch 4 rack
> Door - Cinnamon W/Window
> ...



The above describes a gen 2.  And it sounds like a return or a retrofit as the 2614 was half loader / half tray, but they made a retro fit kit for a lot of the gen 2's.


----------



## jmposing (Dec 29, 2014)

Are there any Gen 2's with the controls to the back and the vent on top?


----------



## jmposing (Dec 29, 2014)

k40410_034.201.jpg



__ jmposing
__ Dec 29, 2014


----------



## geerock (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, bud, thats a gen 1. My bad.  But  the model number designation points to a time when only gen 2's were manufactured and gen 1's were being sold but not produced.  And that chip tray deal and door color has me wondering what masterbuilt was doing with gen 1's in 2014 when the new design came out a year and a half earlier.  Strange.


----------



## rsnake69 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mes model 20070613 signature series here.


----------



## lizardman (Dec 30, 2014)

20070312, Signature series, stainless door, window, digital control beveled on the front, remote digital, bought at Lowe's for $180, they price-matched -5% a Bass Pro Black Friday deal. Folks, don't be afraid to ask for price matches at Lowe's, ours in Suwanee, Ga is always willing!


----------



## jmposing (Dec 30, 2014)

The lady I bought it from said her husband got it from QVC about a year ago. It was still in the unopened box.


----------



## lanshark42 (Dec 30, 2014)

jmposing said:


> Same one that I have. QVC describes it as Cinnamon but it is really more a Burdundy


You're right.  I forgot that they called it "cinnamon".


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2014)

Its Purdy !!


----------



## lanshark42 (Dec 30, 2014)

geerock said:


> Sorry, bud, thats a gen 1. My bad. But the model number designation points to a time when only gen 2's were manufactured and gen 1's were being sold but not produced. And that chip tray deal and door color has me wondering what masterbuilt was doing with gen 1's in 2014 when the new design came out a year and a half earlier. Strange.


Using QVC to blow out some old stock, I would imagine.


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2014)

I've never bought anything from QVC  always wondered if the stuff was old stock, seconds or knock-offs ?

Gary


----------



## jmposing (Dec 30, 2014)

There is about a 15 degree difference on the low side between the controller temp reading and my Maverick 733 but surprisingly there is only about a 2 degree difference on the meat probes. All my friends MES probes are WAY off. As much as 20 degrees.


----------



## yankeejoe1911 (Jan 25, 2015)

I just found one of these for $100!
[h2]













20070213 MB 30.jpg



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 25, 2015





[/h2][h2]Specifications[/h2]
*Model #*20070213                               *UPC*094428259805*Cooking Space*730 sq. inches*Watts*800 Watts*Remote Control*No*Wheels & Handle*No*Meat Probe*No*Internal Light*No*Cooking Racks*4*Side Wood Chip Loader*Yes (Small)*Dimensions (inches)*20.4L x 19.9W x 33.3H
*Weight*

45.86 lbs.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Better ask one of the Watt burners ?

Gary


----------



## allen9980 (Mar 30, 2015)

Texacajun,

Just got a 30" Masterbuilt

Model # 20072514

SS door w/window

meat probe

digital controls w/remote

Black cabinet

800W with access door

1/2 chip tray

Seems to produce good smoke.


----------



## cannaire (Apr 3, 2015)

Model 20071514 purchased at Lowes don't know price as it was a gift from my kids. It has light and half wood tray with meat probe. It has wheels and handle on back for easy movement. This model is black with no window. Hope this helps.


----------



## santafe66 (Jun 26, 2015)

Didn't find model 20070613 on your list.  It's a black door, 40" model that a guy is selling, brand new in the box for $200.  Does it have any "warts" that I should know about?

Thanks

Well, found out this smoker is made special for Lowe's and all the specs on it are available on their website.  It's a 1200 watt smoker and, according to Masterbuilt, they haven't heard anything bad about it.  I'm gettin it so we'll see soon enough if that's right.


----------



## johnnyb54 (Jun 27, 2015)

SantaFe66 said:


> Didn't find model 20070613 on your list.  It's a black door, 40" model that a guy is selling, brand new in the box for $200.  Does it have any "warts" that I should know about?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Well, found out this smoker is made special for Lowe's and all the specs on it are available on their website.  It's a 1200 watt smoker and, according to Masterbuilt, they haven't heard anything bad about it.  I'm gettin it so we'll see soon enough if that's right.



SantaFw66, that is the model I purchased from Lowes and so far it has worked great for me. Here is a link to another thread that I posted when I 1st got my Masterbuilt. It's the 20th post in that thread. That post describes the temperature testing I did when I first get it home. Hope this helps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/182144/new-mes-question-help-i-dont-know-what-im-buying


----------



## vajinyan (Jul 1, 2015)

Name:           "Masterbuilt" Sportsman Elite

Model No.:    20071914

Amperage:    6.7 A

Watts:           800 W

Black cabinet, no window in door, digital heat control & timer w/meat probe.  It has a half chip tray, water pan and four racks.

Oh yeah and no remote...


----------

